# Harvey Wildlife Club Predator Tourney - Northerns and Coyote



## Ihatecoyotes (Feb 15, 2017)

The Harvey Wildlife Club is hosting a true predator tournament. Teams of up to 4 people can split up and hunt coyotes and fish for Northern Pike. The teams totals will be totaled at the end of the day and prizes will be paid out for 1st-5th places. There are also door prizes, big and little coyote and fish, and 4 meals included in the entry fee.


----------



## Ihatecoyotes (Feb 15, 2017)

We have decided to waive the early registration deadline, so if anyone is interested in still signing up let me know and we will get you registered.


----------



## Ihatecoyotes (Feb 15, 2017)

We will again be having a predator tournament in Harvey, ND on Feb 2nd, 2019. The tournament will be for teams of up to 4 people and will involve coyote hunting and Northern Pike fishing or spearing, as well as multiple prizes in each category. Call or text 7o1-426-752o to register or for more info.


----------

